
Sony using open source emulator for PlayStation Classic plug-and-play - b5
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/11/sony-using-open-source-emulator-for-playstation-classic-plug-and-play/
======
ocdtrekkie
If I recall, Nintendo was using community-sourced ROMs for their classic
consoles too. I see no legal concerns, given that all of the platform was
theirs to begin with.

But we'd truly reach full circle if Sony contributed back any bug fixes to the
open source project while working on this!

